# Sea Foam???



## Ga Sportsman (Dec 17, 2009)

I see y'all recommend this stuff a good bit and am not familar w/ it at all.  Where would I get this stuff and would be using it in a Lawn mower w/ a Kohler 23HP motor.  I have 2 4.5 gallon gas tanks, so how would I go about using it.  A little in each tank, or some in the tank I'm running out of so it will get into the carb good?


----------



## repoman34 (Dec 17, 2009)

you can pick it up at your local parts store. I know Advanced carries it. The one in Griffin usually has it sitting right on the counter. I've never done it with a lawn mower, so my suggestion would be to read the instructions on the can for your particular application.


----------



## gamudslinger88 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yea its only like a few ounces a 20 gallon tank. The stuff works awesome! I use it on any vehicle I get regardles of miles. I use half in the tank and the other half I suck up slowly through the brake booster hose with the engine running. You will be amazed at the carbon buildup it breaks loose and burns. I have never used it with a lawn mower but I have on several 4 wheelers.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Dec 18, 2009)

Works on lawn mowers, generators, also. Good stuff.


----------



## shiny 308 (Dec 18, 2009)

the walmarts around here sells it


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Dec 18, 2009)

Preeshiate the info fellers.  Will stop by and grab some.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 20, 2009)

Every spring, when grass cutting time comes around.....when I carry my 5 gallon gas can to fill up, I pour in a whole can of Sea Foam. I use it in the lawn mowers and use it to mix my weedeater gas. All my small engine stuff runs top notch year in, year out. 

I don't use Stabil. Never have. My stuff sits untouched for 2-3 month with gas still in it.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Dec 20, 2009)

Seafoam is the ONLY additive I will add to gasoline...


----------



## lake hartwell (Dec 20, 2009)

I have tinkered with marine outboards over 50 years. I would not even consider ANYTHING but Seafoam. Great stuff for any gas powered motor.


----------



## Doyle (Dec 21, 2009)

There are 2 ways to use it:

1.  As a prevenative/gas stabilizer.  1 oz to a gallon of gas.
2.  As a shock treatment to burn off carbon.   1 can to 3/4 gallon of gas.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Dec 23, 2009)

Bassquatch said:


> Every spring, when grass cutting time comes around.....when I carry my 5 gallon gas can to fill up, I pour in a whole can of Sea Foam. I use it in the lawn mowers and use it to mix my weedeater gas. All my small engine stuff runs top notch year in, year out.
> 
> I don't use Stabil. Never have. My stuff sits untouched for 2-3 month with gas still in it.



My mower doesn't sit that long w/ no use....Even this time of year, it's being run at least a couple hours a month to cut up leaves and pine straw and such.


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 24, 2009)

Doyle said:


> There are 2 ways to use it:
> 
> 1.  As a prevenative/gas stabilizer.  1 oz to a gallon of gas.
> 2.  As a shock treatment to burn off carbon.   1 can to 3/4 gallon of gas.



Doyle hit it on the head, 1oz per gallon.
 I use it in everything of mine that takes gas.


----------



## lab (Dec 30, 2009)

Does it foul the plugs?


----------



## cook (Dec 30, 2009)

Ga Sportsman said:


> I see y'all recommend this stuff a good bit and am not familar w/ it at all.  Where would I get this stuff and would be using it in a Lawn mower w/ a Kohler 23HP motor.  I have 2 4.5 gallon gas tanks, so how would I go about using it.  A little in each tank, or some in the tank I'm running out of so it will get into the carb good?




i used about a half a can in my old tractor im working on with about a half gallon of gas..yes it works


----------



## cj5 buggy (Dec 30, 2009)

All i can say it has never fouled any of my plugs... use it in everything i got running (or not) in my yard.


----------



## cook (Dec 30, 2009)

lab said:


> Does it foul the plugs?



no, hasn't yet


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 30, 2009)

Do ya'll use it instead of the 2 cycle mix?


----------



## safebuilder (Dec 30, 2009)

*seafoam*

You still have to use the 2 cycle oil...then add a little...seems to work for my stuff


----------



## Trizey (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll try and post some pictures tonight of the pistons in my outboard after using Seafoam for just a few months.  

It basically removed nearly all of the build up on several pistons.


----------



## gamudslinger88 (Dec 30, 2009)

Works great in diesel engines too. I run it in my crank case oil and in the fuel in my diesels. I also use it in all my gas powered stuff. Awesome stuff. About once a year take about half a can and pour it in a bowl. Then suck it up slowly into the brake booster hose that runs to the manifold. You will have to play with the throttle to keep it running but you will be amazed at all the carbon blowing out the tail pipes. This stuff works man!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 22, 2010)

I finally switched over to Seafoam and that engine knock that most all early chevy 5.3's have, has completely went away.  Truck ('99 Silverado) has 170k miles on it and I hated cranking that thing up in the mornings because of that awful knock.  Now there is nothing.  I initially noticed lots of smoke blowing out under heavy acceleration.  But it seems to be good and clean now.  I ran 1/2 bottle in the crankcase and the other half in the gas tank.  I've only used one bottle so far and am pleased with this stuff.


----------



## Swede (Apr 23, 2010)

It's on sale this month at Advance Auto for $6.99. Usually $9.99


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Apr 27, 2010)

does it clean out your carbs too?


----------



## Doyle (Apr 27, 2010)

Roostin ain't Roastin said:


> does it clean out your carbs too?



It helps.  It doesn't replace a good carb tear-down and rebuild but it does help.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Apr 27, 2010)

Swede said:


> It's on sale this month at Advance Auto for $6.99. Usually $9.99



Actually found it at the hole in the wall auto parts store in Locust Grove right beside where I work for $6.50.....I remembered it was about $10 a can at Autozone, so I thought that was an awesome deal.


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 27, 2010)

There is a another way to use Seafoam in your auto. Take the vacuum hose loose under the hood and stick it down in the can. Have your motor running and let the vacuum hose suck it up into the top end of your engine. Pinch the vacuum line so your only getting a little bit. Let half a can go in and put the other half in the gas tank. You car will be smoking out the tailpipe but it won't hurt your car or truck after you suck up half a can and put seafoam in the gas tank drive your auto like you stole it for about 10 minutes. Talk about having a smooth running engine its safe to do on any car or truck. It will also help you pass emissions on older cars.


----------



## Davec9 (May 16, 2010)

Isn't it basically just Kerosene? What are the ingrediants?


----------



## GoldDot40 (May 16, 2010)

Not even close to kerosene. Kerosene is.....kerosene.

Seafoam contains pale oil, IPA (solvent), and naphtha (hydrocarbon/solvent)


----------



## alanngmt (May 17, 2010)

I've used Seafoam in everything from 2cyl gas to my diesel tractor. It's the best stuff on the market to clean your fuel system. It's even helped my past vehicles crank faster. A+ stuff!! The last I bought was at Tractor Supply, bought a gallon!


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 5, 2011)

Bump...


Noone wants to poo poo Seafoam? It sounds too good to be true. There isn't one single dissenting voice here. That's very uncommon, and throws up a red flag.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> Bump...
> 
> 
> Noone wants to poo poo Seafoam? It sounds too good to be true. There isn't one single dissenting voice here. That's very uncommon, and throws up a red flag.


It's a conspiracy. I'll be surprised if this doesn't end up in the political section.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 7, 2011)

Bassquatch said:


> It's a conspiracy. I'll be surprised if this doesn't end up in the political section.



Well...if we can land on the moon, we can make something that cleans out the engine


----------



## Incawoodsman (Mar 7, 2011)

Just used it on an outboard that ran like poo-poo... did everything I could think of, took out the carborator twice and soaked it over night and cleaned every little hole in there.. ran a little better but still like poo.

  I shocked the motor with deep creep (sea foam in spray form) and it coughed and spit up all kind of black crap out of the exhaust... literally disgusting... also smoked up all of cobb county for about an hour. But after that the motor ran fine.... it works good.


----------



## blacksheep (Mar 25, 2011)

Oreilly auto parts has Seafoam for 49.95 for the gallon container . Thats 8 of those 9.99 16oz bottles for all of you do it your self motor heads like me .Its 65.00 most of the time.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 25, 2011)

blacksheep said:


> Oreilly auto parts has Seafoam for 49.95 for the gallon container . Thats 8 of those 9.99 16oz bottles for all of you do it your self motor heads like me .Its 65.00 most of the time.



Good to know. I plan on using A LOT of it this weekend. Some for the Stratos, lawn mower(s), weedeater, and all the vehicles.


----------

